# peptides dosage



## mooner (Mar 4, 2012)

i just bought GHRP-6 peptides and while they on the way i have couple questions.as my GHRP-6 is 5mg/vial and ill be doing 300mcg/day split in 3 shots 100mcg each.the one vial should last me 15 days.the question would be,how many water to add to be comfortable with injections.i would like to hear what way did yous do?and another question is will it be ok if the vial be siting for 15 days as long as its chilled?does it have some sort of live time?thanks


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 4, 2012)

put 2 ml bac water into the side of the bottle not into the puck as it may hurt the powder.it will be ok to fridge it for that long.It will last a month before it degrades.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

I use 2.5ml of water to keep it simple. 100mcgs = 5iu's


----------



## Robalo (Mar 4, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I use 2.5ml of water to keep it simple. 100mcgs = 5iu's



That's what i do


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 4, 2012)

I went from 2ml to now using 1ml per 5mg of ghrp.  Then for a 100mcg dose I draw 2iu's on a .3cc slin pin.  Same with my cjc-1295 no dac, 1ml of bac per 2mg vial.  That one is a 5iu draw.  Making my total pin 7iu's 2-3 times a day.


----------



## ecto (Mar 4, 2012)

Here is a peptide calculator. these are life savers.

Calculate Dose | Peptide Calculator | Reconstitution (Mix Research Peptides)


----------

